# Shadowcast on the water



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Here are some pic's of the Shadowcast on the water.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome shots Bob!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like the color combo and the happy dog!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I want one......Great color choice....


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

What a great looking skiff! Is that a 25 pushing it?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Two thumbs up from me!!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

> What a great looking skiff!  Is that a 25 pushing it?


Yes it is a 25 Merc


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I'm jelious!
That thing is light too. When you were putting it onto that cont. trailer that day I saw you at the shop I got the chance to feel it's weight...light boat!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

I was at Caribbean trailers in Miami earlier, setting up this shadowcast for a custom Aluminum trailer so Mel can offer it to his customers. Three of us picked up this boat like nothing. Mel said right at 240# and I concur.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I splurged and ordered mine with a float on aluminum torsion axle trailer Mel had made for the skiff. I was really impressed with the construction and the spare hub assembly. It's probably overkill but I figured with a nice trailer it's one less thing to worry about.

What differences are there in the Caribbean trailer?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

So..................what's the Top End?

You are going to add a jack plate and cupped prop and not waste the tunnel right?

Also some more close-up pictures.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I would be shocked if she didn't hit 30 with a light load but who knows...


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

If they ever make an 18' version of this i'll be all over it. Love the lines on this skiff.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Any talk of an 18' shadowcast?


----------

